# New to Houston looking for fishing buddies



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Long time reader that finally registered. I have been shore/pier fishing for about a year now. I moved from Austin to Houston for work after college, caught the fishing bug, and now I am hooked. I am looking to find a few fishing buddies that live relatively close to share adventures with and learn more about fishing.

Little about me: I am a 27 year old UT grad with a Math degree, I work for an insurance company (I don't sell insurance if you are worried, I just value it.) Hours are M-F so I mostly fish on the weekends but I have vacation time to spend if a good opportunity presents itself during the week. Also non-smoker and social drinker (i'll have one if you do, otherwise I am fine without.)

Looking for: Any type of fishing. I'll wade, night fish, pier fish, shore fish, bay fish, deep sea fish, and whatever else type of fishing there is but I can't think of. I simply want to get out on the water and get more experience under my belt. I am more than willing to chip in on gas, help cleaning, help loading/unloading and whatever else seems reasonable. I live in Baytown and I am willing to drive up to 2 hours to meet up.

Also: Age isn't a factor, I'll fish with 18-80 year olds. All I ask is for someone safe and responsible. Not looking to get hurt or killed out there.

Thanks for reading and tight lines,
Joel


----------



## Okla angler (May 6, 2009)

I have a 20" bass boat and I am planning on going to Galveston SAT or Sun I have some good holes down there. I work alot so my fishing time is limited. My name is Jerry and I live in the Highlands. Give me a shout if your up for this weekend 918-864-2542.


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Okla angler said:


> I have a 20" bass boat and I am planning on going to Galveston SAT or Sun I have some good holes down there. I work alot so my fishing time is limited. My name is Jerry and I live in the Highlands. Give me a shout if your up for this weekend 918-864-2542.


Sorry was out of town for Easter but I would be down for pretty much any other weekend. I'll PM you my info.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm always around as well. PM me if you want to wade.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> I'm always around as well. PM me if you want to wade.


Let's all hit up McCullom ... What you think ???

Welcome Longhornjoel :cheers: Don't know what times you get off, but there is an pretty good place to fish that can be hit up for a quick "after work" wade there in Baytown area.


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

jtbailey said:


> Let's all hit up McCullom ... What you think ???
> 
> Welcome Longhornjoel :cheers: Don't know what times you get off, but there is an pretty good place to fish that can be hit up for a quick "after work" wade there in Baytown area.


Thanks! I get slammed at work the first week of the month but after that I can get out at a reasonable hour. Wasn't able to fish last weekend so I am going to get out for sure this weekend. McCullom is close to the house so I am down to try it out!


----------

